# 13' 3-6/651CTM/Sakuma Nite Crystal



## cat walker (Apr 11, 2007)

Picked up this combo from Pompano Rich (pompanorich.com).
Can't say enough about this setup for Florida pompano or Rich for that matter.
First time out: first cast, dead sideways. Second cast, hit the ocean. By my fourth cast I was feeling confident and on my sixth toss I caught a keeper Pomp!


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations on a keeper Pomp and a nice combo! I love hunting Pomps, but I think Rich has me beat. I would be hard not to catch his enthusiasm for chasing Pompano.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Mine with a 5 foot black tip on the other end


----------

